# some new thumbnails



## Ori (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi, please check out my gallery Ori2, where are two of my new thumbnails. One of them was sold as flavovittatus, but I suppose it could be new morph of panguana lamasi. The other frog was sold as giant reticulatus. 
Do you have any idea, which species they really are?
Thanks
Ori


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

The yellow one is definetly not a flavovittatus. The venter is totally different. Flavovittatus have an entirely powder blue venter with black spots. The other one looks almost like a cross between the red amazonicus and reticulatus. I have seen striped reticulatus before but they didn't have a nose spot. Weird frog, for sure! 

Evan


----------



## Ori (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Evan, thanks for your help. I definitely agree with you, that the yellow one is not flavovittatus. Call is loud prrrr, like imitator. But the color of belly... I received information, that frogs were collected somewhere closer to flavos area.

The other frog - I thought, that it was natural hybrid of amazonicus and reticulatus. But collector later told me, that there are not reticulatus around. I can send you a picture of female with yellow flask marks, if you want.

Thanks again
Ori


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like standard panguana morph if you ask me.. it's got the vanzolinii belt as you would expect to find in either vanzolinii, flavovitattus and lamasi so you wouldn't be able to tell by looking at the belly. 

The red one looks like D. duellmani with a little difference in nose-pattern

Greetings Remco


----------

